# Paph William Trelease leaves getting yellow



## musa (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi, 
the leaves of my Paph William Trelease are getting yellow (see photos). 
What could have caused it? Might it be overwatered? The root system is not great, but there are at least two roots growing.

Thanks a lot in advance!
Michael


----------



## Ray (Oct 27, 2020)

Both plants pictured look pretty pale. What is your feeding and watering regimen? Could it be a magnesium deficiency?


----------



## musa (Oct 28, 2020)

I water once or twice a week (tubwater 230µS), as fertilizer they get Orchid Quick(up to 600µS), unfortunately I dont have the exact composition, sorry, but I never cared as I use it for 8 years without any problems. Would you recomend Epsom salt?
urbanianum might be a little too light, but in general I'm satisfied with the leaves of my Paphs. What I'm most concerned is the William Trelease, the second leaf (left side on the Photo) has yellow stripes which look extremley unhealthy to me. btw all plants get the same treatment.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 28, 2020)

leaf looks chlorotic; some sort of deficiency. What's in 'Orchid Quick'?? I cant find any info.
Id get some K-Lite. Try half teaspoon MgSo4 in 4l water.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 28, 2020)

I agree with Ray. Try magnesium for a few fertilizing sessions. Epsom salt at 1 teaspoon per litre works for me. A little kelp helps for more root formation. Watch roots carefully not too salt them too much.


----------



## Ray (Oct 28, 2020)

Orchid quick is a 20-5-10, and if it’s only bringing up the EC by ~400 units, the likelihood of over feeding is low.

I think throwing a bit of Epsom Salts in the irrigation routine cannot hurt. To the original query, I suppose it could be a fungus, but it’s really hard to say.


----------



## musa (Oct 29, 2020)

Thanks a lot for your help!
I'll start this weekend adding MgSO4 to my fertilizer and the one in question will be treated with a fungicide.


----------



## Russ1992 (Jul 10, 2022)

Any updates? How's it doing?


----------

